# Focus Problem



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just tried to photograph my new Titanium Seiko Samurai Diver's .... my camera couldn't focus on it









I tried a similar size stainless steel watch .... no problem

Tried the Samurai again ..... wouldn't focus









I don't think I can manually focus the camera either


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Most strange.

Try putting the camera on a tripod, put the watch it will focus on in place, focus on this watch but don't take the photo. Now without moving the camera swap watches putting the samuri exactly where the 1st one was and try pressing the shutter release. The camera might retain the 1st focusing settings.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Most cameras have focus lock just press and hold the shutter button but don't take the picture and move the watch until it's in focus.

Possible cause reflection of the auto-focus beam in which case focus on non-shiny surface.

Hope that you get it sorted out.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI, just a thought, have you tried putting both of them together, just pan up more so that if it works you can "cut out" the one you don't want.

I have an old Nikon digital camera and have found that by going up a quality helps me to overcome some probs, hope you work it out.

cheers, John


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

sometimes, when i can get autofocus on a close up of a watch, instead of getting up close to the watch, keep the camera farther away and use more zoom.. often, a picture taken from 2 feet away at 12x zoom is clearer than a picture taken 6 inches away at 3x zoom. the autofocus is more effective from a farther distance.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I use the macro setting and a close focus rather than the zoom, but only because of my dodgy eyesight.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Maybe they shipped you the Japan-only Seiko Dracula


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Maybe they shipped you the Japan-only Seiko Dracula

















.

I'd like to see a samurai dive. All that armour and the sword. Bless the Japanese







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for all your suggestions .... they don't work









I have seen photos of this watch so its not a "dracula" .... but .... my camera focusing system can't see titanium







or at least this particular alloy









That all I can think of ... it works with everything else ....


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2004)

JoT said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions .... they don't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AF systems seem to need contrast in the focussing zone to work - e.g. if you try to photograph a featureless wall it will struggle to focus, but put a pattern on it and it's no problem.

I find I take out of focus watch pictures if I don't pay attention to where the centre of the focussing zone is before locking the focus - I've got into the habit of focussing where the bezel meets the strap, holding the focus with the shutter button, shifting the framing and then firing.

My pictures are badly lit and composed but usually in focus









I can't think of any reason why Ti should be difficult unless you're trying to focus on a small contiguous area of it.

John.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Without information about the camera model it may be hard to help.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Have you tried photographing the two watches together and just crop the Samurai?

I know that you are trying for a perfect shot so don't be offended by what I say.

If you have an out of focus shot post it that might help us see what the problem might be?

As a last resort try using a flatbed scanner, digital shots fo those of us without cameras.

Newer scanners have 3D capabilities.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

Tell me what the camera is and send me the picture.









If I can't help I will ask some of our bloke's for their input. It may be faulty or down to user error.

Or, just not up to the job.









I need more info though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan I have deleted the photographs I took; because the watch was out of focus. I did exactly the same as I always do, mostly they come out OK for example the RLT14 pictures posted in Reviews were done at the same time. It just seems to be this titanium watch







.

No matter how I try I cannot get an in-focus macro shot







I was wondering if the titanium alloy absorbs rather than refelcts whatever the camera uses to focus









The camera model is a Sony Cybershot DSC-P12 ... idot proof really


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> I was wondering if the titanium alloy absorbs rather than refelcts whatever the camera uses to focus


 I wondered why my only contributed photo was so bad. Now I know. Thanks John







.

Its the devil metal- titanium














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is interesting.







Most "compact" digital camera's work on an active autofocus system. They emit a virtual IR beam to measure the distance whereas an SLR will use a passive, contrast differential system to do it. The Sony will most likely use the IR system.

There must be some ghostly force in titanium that absorbs IR beams rather than reflecting them.









A watch "Black Hole".


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had a Ti Seiko and that was ok with the samsung.


----------

